# دراسة عن المراكز التجارية (المولات)



## mr.banafa (8 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مشروعي هذا الترم عباره عن مركز تجاري او ما يعرف بالمول وانا الان في مرحلة الدراسات واذا تكرمتم اود منكم معلومات عن كل ما يتعلق بتصميم المراكز التجاريه وعن عناصر المشروع وعن اي شي ممكن يفيد في تصميم المراكز وما يجب اخذه في الاعتبار عند تصميم المراكز والف الف شكرا لكم 
واتمنى ان يكون الرد مفيد لي ولغيري وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمةالله وبركاته
هذه نماذج لمشاريع قد تفيدك فى الدراسة

مـــــــــــــــــــركزخريــــــص بـلازا التجاري 
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=80444

مشاريع مول- مراكز ومجمعات تجارية 
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=80439


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 مارس 2006)

كما توجد مشاركة علي هذا المنتدي بعنوان

مع ان محدش ساعدني في مشروعي الا انني هساعد باللي توصلت اليه 

بواسطة الكاتب :

moshakes_83 

بتاريخ

2-3-2006

اتمني من الله ان تفيدك

وشكرااااااااا


----------



## مهندسة البناء (9 مارس 2006)

فعلا تصميم جميل للمول التجاري مهندس جودي مجدي الحسيني

مشكور جدا

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr.banafa (20 مارس 2006)

يعطيك العافية اخ جودي وانا اسف على التأخير في الرد وجزاك الله الف خير وهذا هو المتوقع منك اخي وانت دائما من السباقين لمساعدتنا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (20 مارس 2006)

mr .banafa
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا مشروعي نفس مشروعك ممكن نساعد بعض بالمعلومات والرسومات 
اذا اردت 
اكيد المعلومات اللي عندك مختلفه ولو شويه عن اللي معايا فممكن نكمل بعض 
شوف ورد عليا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (23 مارس 2006)

هذا الموقع عليه تصميم مول تجاري رائع 

اتمني من الله ان يفيدكم 

www.ethra4.com


----------



## المهندسة مي (23 مارس 2006)

مشكور والله على هذه الصور 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arc_fares (26 مارس 2006)

*المراكز التجارية*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
من اهم العوامل التي يجب مراعاتها اثنا عمليه الدراسة للمولات والمراكز التجارية:
الحالة الاجتماعية و المادية للمجتمع لتحديد القوه الشرائية للسكان , تحديد الموقع المختار لاقامة المشروع الذي يعتمد بصوره رئيسيه على سهولة الوصول بنسبة للراكب و الراجل, ايضا المنافسة التجارية بمعنى انه عند تحديد الموقع يجب مراعاة اقرب مشروع مشابة في الوظيفة و تخديم اكبر منطقة سكانية ممكنة , ايجاد نقاط جذب للزوار داخل المشروع , مراعاة ان التسوق في وقتنا الحالي قد اصبح بالسيارة ذلك يستدعي التركيز على توفير المواقف الكافية للعدد المتوقع من الزوار , تجميع الفعاليات المتشابهة وعدم تشتيتها , وضوح المداخل وسهولة الحركة من و الىو داخل المشروع , ايجاد مناطق ترفيهيه و ساحات مفتوحه و المطاعم لارتباط التسوق بالترفيه في وقتنا الحالي. 
هذا و الله من وراء القصد ............
م/ فارس بانافع


----------



## mr.banafa (27 مارس 2006)

اشكرك مرة اخرى يا اخ جودي على مجهودك الكبير 
اما بالنسبة للاخ moshakes فانا مستعد اقدم لك الخدمة وانا تحت امرك ولكن كيف تبغانا نتواصل ونتبادل المعلومات؟
ويا بشمهندس فارس جزاك الله خير على المعلومات والتوضيح ولو اني اود اني اتعرف عليك بشكل اكبر واود اعرف انت من فين وشكرا لكم كلكم ويعطيكم العافية.


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 مارس 2006)

اخي ممكن نتواصل عبر الياهو بنفس اسمي ضيفني بس


----------



## شريف محمد سعيد (29 مارس 2006)

*ارجو المساعدة*

انا كمان عندى مشروع مركز تجارى بس على الطراز الاسلامى 

فكنت ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Bara (30 مارس 2006)

ارجو ان تفيدك هي الصور من مشروع الفحيحيل / الكويت
ومن المهم جدا في المشاريع التجاريه هو التفكير بالنسب المعماريه وعلاقتها مع الفراغ المستخدم اخذين بعين الاعتبار ضرورة تكرار التفصيله المعماريه لاعطاء الطابع المعماري المطلوب و تخفيف التكلفه على المالك ( لذلك يجب الاهتمام بالوحده المعماريه ( Module ) بكامل تفاصيلها كونها السبب الرئيسي لاغناء الفراغ المعماري بعد التكرار .


----------



## رندا. (6 أبريل 2006)

والله مجهود فعلا تستحق الشكر عليه وموفق ان شاء الله
وشكرا كتير لاني محتاجة نماذج عنجد بالتصميم اللي معانا وشكرا كتير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (6 أبريل 2006)

مشكور أخي 

فعلا جميل


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل ده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MODU (24 أكتوبر 2009)

للأسف الصور لا تظهر
ارجو معرفة السبب​


----------

